# Tyres.



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Indulged myself today and had 4 new Conti 215s fitted £504 all in, balanced, fitted, with new valves at Sandbach Tyres dated 2013 just 3 weeks old so well chuffed.
As a matter of interest the dealer i bought the van off in Nov 2012 fitted two new tyres to the front as he thought the ones already on were past their sell by date, they looked ok to me, anyway he fitted some obscure tyre made in China one of them which was fitted back to front but the scary bit was that their max pressure was 65 psi and the van clearly stated it should have 72 psi also because there was no spare wheel with this van i asked them to supply one, i was given a brand new spare off another van although the van was 2 years old and the tyre man at Sandbach informed me it was dated 2006, he confirmed it had never been on the road.
You just never know what you are getting when buying a motorhome, new or secondhand, it should be law that before buying you should register with this forum, i wish i had.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am interested in the tyres date.
I wanted the same tyre in early July and there were none available in the country (although no doubt there must have been the odd ones here and there), according to Conti when I emailed them. So they must have some dating policy that begins in August.
I looked back 3 years in MHF records and in July that year, there were also no Conti tyres available until end of July.
I think you got a good price, although I await someone who found the same tyre at a better price that I can follow up on.

Alan


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

john56 said:


> Indulged myself today and had 4 new Conti 215s fitted £504 all in, balanced, fitted, with new valves at Sandbach Tyres dated 2013 just 3 weeks old so well chuffed.
> As a matter of interest the dealer i bought the van off in Nov 2012 fitted two new tyres to the front as he thought the ones already on were past their sell by date, they looked ok to me, anyway he fitted some obscure tyre made in China one of them which was fitted back to front but the scary bit was that their max pressure was 65 psi and the van clearly stated it should have 72 psi also because there was no spare wheel with this van i asked them to supply one, i was given a brand new spare off another van although the van was 2 years old and the tyre man at Sandbach informed me it was dated 2006, he confirmed it had never been on the road.
> You just never know what you are getting when buying a motorhome, new or secondhand, it should be law that before buying you should register with this forum, i wish i had.


When you say it was fitted "back to front", how could you tell?

Pete 8)


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Some tyres are directional, :wink:


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

The tyres were directional,,


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

john56 said:


> The tyres were directional,,


On a van?

Performance cars maybe, but a van! The mind boggles!!!!

Pete 8)


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

apxc15 said:


> john56 said:
> 
> 
> > The tyres were directional,,
> ...


They were Chinese so dont be too surprised.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I only ever use "white van man tyres" and have done so for many years without problem. I have researched extensively and they all (that I have found) have exactly the same speed and load rating as the "special" camping tyres of the same size (which cost substantially more) 

I can therefore see no advantage at all in camping tyres. I know some will say they have "stronger sidewalls" but if the tyre manufacturer says standard van will carry the same load at the same speed I am happy to believe them.

the other arguement is standard tytres will "flat spot" if left for a long while. I have yet to hear of ANYONE who has experienced this !! :roll:

Put your trust in the manufacturer and save yourself a wedge of money.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> I only ever use "white van man tyres" and have done so for many years without problem. I have researched extensively and they all (that I have found) have exactly the same speed and load rating as the "special" camping tyres of the same size (which cost substantially more)
> 
> I can therefore see no advantage at all in camping tyres. I know some will say they have "stronger sidewalls" but if the tyre manufacturer says standard van will carry the same load at the same speed I am happy to believe them.
> 
> ...


I cant argue with that, everything you say im sure is correct , im not a young man anymore, is it an age thing? 20 yrs ago i would have fitted anything as long as it had minimum legal tread depth and it fitted the rim, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am testing out / reviewing a set of Tyrepals on my car atm which allow you to see wirelessly via a little dashboard device what exact pressures / temperatures you have in your tyres whilst driving along. (more info and review in the future)

They don't half make you paranoid lol, and whilst fitting them you obviously need to ensure you top your tyres up to the correct pressures and one of my tyres was surprisingly low.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

John

I am certainly no youngster (59) and I spent the best part of 30 years as a traffic cop so road safety is VERY important to me. I am still more than happy with the tyres I have for the reasons given.

Just ask yourself what advantage there is in fitting camping tyres?? same load rating same speed rating and the manufacturers are happy to stand by those ratings! My view is they should know, they made 'em 

However you need to be happy with your choices and I respect that.


----------

